# VA County Addresses Its 2A Ordinance “Ordering” The Militia



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/01/05/va-county-addresses-its-ordinance-ordering-the-militia/


----------

